# HINSON HOUSE OF HORROR --- Cornfield Nightmare 2022



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Better late, than never. Finally got around to editing all the Halloween footage we shot that night. We were lucky it stopped raining around noon so we hurriedly put this all together before the early ToTers started showing up. We had hammered all the cornstalks in the ground by the driveway, the previous night. All we had to do was drag out a few props to stage the house and cornfield. Another memorable Halloween in good ol' Easley, SC, thanks to my dancing Beetlejuice Brother, Lynn and our Man of 1000 Faces, Tom, who threw together a last minute amazing Scarecrow outfit. My son, Noah provided most of the jump scares with his impeccable timing of the air cannon underneath the candy table. Lots of kids, big and small, were startled. I hope we made many memorable Halloween moments for all those future haunters and hopefully only a few were scarred. Thanks for watching the video, and thank all of you for providing the inspiration to make each Haunt Season better than the one before.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for finally sharing the video here! I like the way you edited everything, music included. I just got done watching it. I'm glad everything was successful!  I loved the Beetlejuice dancing guy! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fabulous set up and had to laugh at the number of people spooked by a simple blast of air.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job on your setup.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Looking good!


----------

